# arrows



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

What kind of arrows do you guys like? I'm in the market for some new ones.I had some carbon express and gander mountain whitetails. My fletching is all torn or falling of,I've had them refletched and they didn't last half a season.Any suggestions?


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I am not an expert but I think that the arrows you have will work fine... the thing you need to figure out is why the fletchings are coming off or ripping... you need to make sure that your arrow rest is tuned and your nocks are turned to the correct angle so the fletching go thru the rest without hitting it.. ( I had the same problem and turned my nocks a little bit and the only time I lose fletchings is when getting hit with another arrow) Also you need to change where you shoot at a target... only 2 arrows in a spot then move to another part of the target.. If you are using broadheads try to limit it to 1 arrow in a spot... 
I bought an arizona ez-fletch tool and I have refletched all of my arrows that have been damaged and save a lot of money with a little bit of effort..


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Chippewa is right. With new arrows, all you'll have is new arrows with torn up fletching. I can't imagine accuracy is too good with that kind of fletching contact.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I have a N.A.P Quick tune 360 rest that when it got worn It peeled off the fletching like nothing, Called them and they sent an updated post for nothing and problem cured. Check your rest for sure.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

well if your still interested in some new arrows i personally like the easton axis a little high in price but really nice and durable shaft.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

I shoot with a whisker biscuit and never had problems before so I figured the ones that fell of were from a bad fletching job. The oned that are torn are from shooting tight groups.Should I try getting them refletched or get new? I had them done at Gander Mt in Canton and didn't like the results.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree with Chepawa. Why not buy an inexpensive fletcher and fix them yourself? Easy to do and you can fix anything that comes up in the future.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Get in touch with Lewis and he can point you to a Archery Shop just South of Akron on Rt.93 that does a terrific job of fletching. I always made sure the front portion of the quill was cut on a taper to eliminate the possibility of "snagging" as it passed over/thru the rest.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I have never heard a single positive thing that the archery guys at the canton gander store has done. One time my wife bought me a new dozen beeman arrows for a present. I put muzzys on six and field points on six. First time shooting them had 4 of 6 broad heads come off in my newer deer target. They either used the wrong glue or not enough. I called them and they offer to reglue the bad ones but they said it was common to have a head pull of when pulling arrows out of a target. That was the last time they ever touch any of my equipment. I ended up throwing the target away.

If you want the best around take your buissness to hunters outlet. 317 Waterloo Road Suffield, Ohio 44260 They know their stuff better than anyone arounf the akron canton area.

Scott


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

The fletchings on the whitetail arrows are pretty cheap. If you want a durable vane, try blazer vanes. They are a shorter and stiffer vane. The cabelas carbon arrows are reasonably priced, and are a far higher quality than the whitetails.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

+2 on the blazers they are alot more durable than then regular 4 inch vanes. plus IMO i think they fly alot better too.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

wannabe said:


> I shoot with a whisker biscuit and never had problems before so I figured the ones that fell of were from a bad fletching job. The oned that are torn are from shooting tight groups.Should I try getting them refletched or get new? I had them done at Gander Mt in Canton and didn't like the results.


from what everyone has said the main shaft of the arrows are good....It takes a lot to screw up a carbon arrow that you cant notice the difference in a bent shaft (usually they shatter) ....if you dont feel confident refletching them yourself then take them to one of the places everyone else is recomending (as I have only done my own since I started)... it will still be a lot!!!! cheaper than buying all new arrows when it is not needed... Even if you have them done by someone else.. ask them what they recomend for a home fletching system .. usually if you spend the money at their shop they will give you the best help they can in hope that you will order supplies from them and they will treat you right... and if they do then give them the buisness even if it costs you a few pennies more.... it will help in the future when you have questions later on... and when shooting the tight patterns and you screw up a vein.... you can just replace it yourself and know that it will fly the exactly the same when you replace it... that is the best part


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

those blazer vanes sound good, I'm going to get them put on my arrows


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

I shot blazers this year and last but have gone back to a lighter arrow that doesn't come with Blazers. After shooting both, i actually think you get better flight/stabalization out of the 4" vane. It is true that the blazers are tougher.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i have a quick tune and i've never had an issue with my fletchings.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

my ex girl friends dad was sponsored by blazer vains and he put them on my arrows and i was having problems with them coming off.. so i went to fethers and i love them butt the rain sucks so i think im going back to the regular vains


----------



## Mathews shooter (Feb 24, 2008)

I also went to blazer vanes this year for the first time I have found that if you use EZ crest along with the 2" vane it would addhear to the shaft better.
But one thing to keep in mind is that you can not get the heilcal twist with the shorter vane. Good luck and keep the arrows in the pump station


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

I took my arrows to get fletched and unknown to me a few of them were had some cracks.Got the other 4 fletched with blazers.Going to shoot them this week and if they shoot good I'll be getting some new arrows with blazers.Any suggestions on what arrow?


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

I shot Carbon Xpress Maxima hunters (with blazers) the past two years. I liked them, yet they are expensive and fairly heavy. I just couldn't push myself to buy them again. I bought some mid-class Gold Tip's with 4'' vanes and think they fly better and are much cheaper. Just my opinion.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I can't think of a better fletching for the Whisker Biscuit than blazers. Besides, blazer vanes coupled with a snazzy wrap and you got one cool looking arrow.!%


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Shot those blazers today, 2 with practice tips and 2 with muzzys.At 20 yards the arrows could not have gotten any closer together without a robinhood.So the first chance I get it's off to the archery shop for some new arrows with some blazers.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bohning archery blazers are the only way to go, long vanes are a thing of the past. I bought a dozen Easton Axis arrows and they fly true and consistent. Their thin diameter gives them excellent penetration. They are pricey however I will probably switch to Gold Tip in a few months, the Ted Nugent signature series looks awesome. I believe they are just a Gold Tip expedition hunter with a zebra wrap. I have several friends who shoot Carbon Express and they have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------

